

Steganography in Arabic Text using Zero-width and Kashidha Letters - jdavid
http://airccse.org/journal/jcsit/0612csit01.pdf

======
jdavid
I was reading <http://ollydbg.de/Paperbak/>, when I realized that people might
still have interesting ways to store data on a printed page. One example might
be to hide a secret message within plain sight, this is the art of
Steganography, and I was curious if anyone had tried encoding data in this
way. With a guetenburg press this would have been really hard to created, but
with today's laser and injet printers it shouldn't be that hard to encode such
a message.

Ligatures are the special widths and lines that fonts use to make it easier to
read a block of text. For example, non-fixed width fonts are kinda a way of
doing this, but this might go deeper than that.

~~~
Scaevolus
The infamous yellow tracking dots are an obvious example of printer
steganopraphy.

<http://seeingyellow.com/>
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Printer_steganography>
[https://www.eff.org/pages/list-printers-which-do-or-do-
not-d...](https://www.eff.org/pages/list-printers-which-do-or-do-not-display-
tracking-dots)

